# Uber, I warned you about your unfair review practices. now work for Lyft.



## Matt JD (Sep 12, 2019)

I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only ****ed themselves.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only ****ed themselves.


Does Uber pay more if you drive a $55,000 luxury car and provide limousine service? Or do you make the same pay per mile driving a $5500 minivan? Just curious. Any insight would be very welcome. Thanks in advance. ?

PS: Do higher ratings equate to higher earnings?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Udrivevegas said:


> Does Uber pay more if you drive a $55,000 luxury car and provide limousine service? Or do you make the same pay per mile driving a $5500 minivan? Just curious. Any insight would be very welcome. Thanks in advance. ?
> 
> PS: Do higher ratings equate to higher earnings?


Uber does play more depending on the platform you drive on. Uber X / Comfort / XL / Lux / XL Lux/ Black


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Credibility check:

Driving for three years
Joined 60 minutes ago
First post is complaining about a rating.
Thank heavens none of that has been heard before.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Uber does play more depending on the platform you drive on. Uber X / Comfort / XL / Lux / XL Lux/ Black


Makes sense. He didn't mention what platform he drives. And what about ratings? More money for that as well?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Udrivevegas said:


> Makes sense. He didn't mention what platform he drives. And what about ratings? More money for that as well?


Ratings- not directly. If you play the Uber Pro game, then you will receive better discounts on gas if you use a Uber debit card. Gold -3% Platinum-5% and diamond 10% I think. I will never have a satisfactory acceptance rate or cancellation rate to get those.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only fxxxxd themselves.


How is it possible to drive 3 years an expect to be appreciated by the crappiest industry on the planet?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit.


This is as far as I made it. Kinda zoned out...

It took you three years to figure this out?

I could point out 20 different things where your strategy is wrong but I think it would fall on deaf ears... if it takes three years to figure this out you aren't really going to listen to us


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Bushtit!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car


I got this far before I was like LoLFail!


----------



## Matt JD (Sep 12, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> I believe that you are on TILT !!!!!
> ----------------------------------
> 
> ...


I didn't threaten them. I quit. While I know there have been other complaints. I just wanted to add mine to the pile. As for my spelling, I'm am dyslexic. I apologize if my handicap is annoying. I am on tilt... I really cared about offering people something that was above and beyond ordinary and took the reviews more seriously than I should have but after doing everything possible to provide exceptional service, the 1 star was just too much of an insult to justifying continuing with it. Especially as you said, where the company doesn't care.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Matt JD said:


> I didn't threaten them. I quit.


No worries, there will be 2 new drivers to replace you by the morning.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Matt JD said:


> FU2 AND DRIVER MARK
> 
> 
> I didn't threaten them. I quit. While I know there have been other complaints. I just wanted to add mine to the pile. As for my spelling, I'm am dyslexic. I apologize if my handicap is annoying. I am on tilt... I really cared about offering people something that was above and beyond ordinary and took the reviews more seriously than I should have but after doing everything possible to provide exceptional service, the 1 star was just too much of an insult to justifying continuing with it. Especially as you said, where the company doesn't care.


Could someone please clarify how much we get paid per star when we cash them out with Uber? That is how it works, right? ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only @@@@ed themselves.


Ratings suck.

Ubers program is demented.

All a B.S. GAME.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only @@@@ed themselves.


"_Since Uber wont stick up for its divers"_

Uber has Always considered drivers
Disposable
Nonemployees
Easily replaceable

Why would anyone Imagine Uber would "stick up" for a dime-a-dozen driver.

Passengers are Uber's Paying clients and king ? Passengers can get a driver deactivated with a tap of a screen. driver inebriated ? reminder: uber will Not review driver dash cam events

?Problem isn't Uber
Problem is drivers inability to manage their expectations
of Entry-Level ground transportation ✔
Known globally as a Shit Gig


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Passengers can be unfair or vengeful and I'm not sure there's much Uber can do about that. Their policy is to never change ratings from what I've been told. Unfortunately I've been watching my rating drop lately so I know the feeling.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Passengers can do what they want and uber backs them because they need riders more than they need drivers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

5500 is little too high for a car.... give it back and get a 4000$ car


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Udrivevegas said:


> Could someone please clarify how much we get paid per star when we cash them out with Uber? That is how it works, right? ?


We get at star bonus of fare ×1.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Passengers can be unfair or vengeful and I'm not sure there's much Uber can do about that. Their policy is to never change ratings from what I've been told. Unfortunately I've been watching my rating drop lately so I know the feeling.


You're not sure how much Uber can do about bad ratings from vengeful pax?

They created this awful rating system and they could reform or scrap it anytime they want to.

The minimum rating for drivers should be lowered to 4.00, which would protect drivers from unfair ratings.


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Matt JD said:


> I have been driving with Uber for almost three years and I've had issues with unfair ratings ever since. I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start. I always greet passengers with "hello" and a smile. I differ to their preferences for music, conversation or quit. I have a spotless driving record and lowest possible surcharge, and I been driving my area for 40 years. For the most part, I have an overall star rating of 4.95. Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service. I brought my dismay to the attention of Uber support and requested they remove the unfair and unjustified rating. The only time in three years I asked them to do this. They refused. Now I could put up with the insult of a 40 ride quest going from a $100.00 to $15.00. bonus, understand the fact that they keep paying their drivers less and less while we pay more and more for gas and repairs as we destroy our cars by racking up mileage. But after all that, In not going to tolerate the lowest possible ratting without cause. (If an Uber driver kills you in a car accident, then he deserve 1 star, Not because the Uber driver took a wrong turn and delayed your trip 45 seconds.) Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, who want to lash out at anyone for any reason as a means of dealing with their own miserable lives, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft and have a perfect ratting again. If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only @@@@ed themselves.


Yes, the rating system is evil and unfair.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

You lost me at 'brand new luxury car'


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Matt JD said:


> I drive a bran new $55,000.00 luxury car which I go out of the way to make sure its spotless every day a start.


 :biggrin:


Matt JD said:


> Then last Monday I received an anonymous 1 star rating for "quality of service". Bushtit!!!. everyone of my passengers got the equivalent of a fist class limousine service.


Such a shame and a waste of time on your part, knowing that the bulk of Uber pax are low-class pukes who don't deserve it.


Matt JD said:


> Since Uber wont stick up for its divers and end these abusive tactics of their emotionally disturbed riders, I deleted the app and instructed Uber to remove my profile. Now I am driving for Lyft


 :confusion: --- Good luck with that! 


Matt JD said:


> If Uber ever took the time to realize how much money a month I was consistently making then while they exploited me, then they would realize that by, not sticking up for the drivers or by failing to honor a reasonable and justified courtesy, they only @@@@ed themselves.


Every ant on the road is making money for Uber, they don't give a sole **** about any one driver.
Welcome to UP.net! :smiling:


----------

